# Pg naturally after failed ICSI? Advice please



## Doris83 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have severe endo and hubby has a low count, after TTC for what seems like forvever we had our fist ICSI cycle at the end of april, got a BFN in may  

AF came as normal the month later, bang on 30 days which is usual for me, with all the other usual symptoms (sore boobs and constipation - sorry if TMI!)

Af was due again on thursday, but still hasnt appeared. I have had cramps on and off but no other signs, like really sore boobs for a week before.

Im driving myself crazy thinking that i could be pg but im too scared to do a test, after the crushing dissapointment of our failed cycle i think it would tip me over the edge to see another BFN

Does anyone have any suggestions? Do you think i could be pg or am i just kidding myself?


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Doris

Obviously I am going to suggest you do a test. They do say you are more fertile after fertility Tx so you never know this could be your lucky month.

Put yourself out of any further worry and do a test, I really hope its positive xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Doris,

There are quite a few ladies on here who have got natural BFP's after failed treatment.  My friend tried for 2 years and then tests showed her DH had a low sperm count and would need a miracle to get pregnant.  They had ICSI and it failed and then 2 months later she got pregnant and they now have a son.

I have bad endo and DH low sperm count and our clinic have said that we can still have a natural BFP, as it only takes one.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## Doris83 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a friend who has had 2 natural pg's after being told they had no chance even with icsi, so I know that miracles can happen, I guess I just don't think we can be that lucky.
I think I will buy a test today then if AF hasn't arrived by tomorrow I will do it first thing in the morning. I'm just scared of seeing a BFN as I'm only just starting to feel like I'm getting over the failed cycle.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Check out my sig! Was 6 weeks preg naturally and only tested as was due to start next ivf. Had no period just the bleed after bfn. It happens, only way to know is test!  

Strawbs x


----------



## Doris83 (Jan 28, 2012)

Finally cracked and did a test, yet another bfn. Guess its still not our time.

Thank you for your support and kind words.

X


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry hun, our bodies can play nasty tricks sometimes. hopefully it will be your time soon xx


----------

